# Using RCA couplers w/ component cables...?



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have a situation where I need to use three RCA couplers to bridge an RGB --> component adapter (male) to my regular component cables (male). My concern is that I don't want the couplers to be a bottleneck, as I chose the component cables I use (Belden 1694A) for the bandwidth and shielding they offer. Will any decent RCA coupler work fine for this? I can't find any data on the BW or shielding of couplers offered by Monoprice or Ratshack (the best I could find is "our coupler is specifically designed to pass a 75 ohm signal"). Thanx!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I've used gold plated couplers many times to get an extra few feet of reach on my component cables sending a 1080i signal and never saw any noticeable difference so you should be fine.
Ive just taped the connectors together using standard electrical tape just so they dont come apart.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It will normally make little difference.


----------

